# What are some good CP Soap Labels?



## SoapyGoats (Jan 4, 2014)

What are some simple, elegant CP soap labels?
(That are not cigar band styles)


----------



## alaskazimm (Jan 4, 2014)

I use simple oval stickers for my soaps. Like  these
.
Then I use publisher to make a design/layout and print. Works well for my small production volume.


----------



## judymoody (Jan 4, 2014)

I use adhesive labels on front and back that measure about 1.5x2.5 inches.  I'm primarily a hobbyist so I design my labels with the software native to my computer.


----------



## paillo (Jan 4, 2014)

I use adhesive labels in circles or rectangles, using the Word templates provided by my supplier.


----------



## SoapyGoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Do you stick them right on the soap? Does it stay?


----------



## Lindy (Jan 4, 2014)

I use adhesive labels on top of my shrink wrapped soaps.


----------



## paillo (Jan 4, 2014)

I package mine in cello bags, shrink wrap or sometimes coffee filters, and affix the labels to these.


----------



## SoapyGoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I thought CP soaps can't get shrink wrapped....?


----------



## Lindy (Jan 5, 2014)

I use polyolefin which is perforated and breathable so it works just fine....


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 5, 2014)

I always shrink wrap mine and I only use shrink wrap from Papermart. They are really inexpensive. I use avery 5163 2x4 labels and designed them to have the name and logo on front the ingredients on the bottom of the soap and our company info on the back. They work great


----------



## ShelleyW (Jan 6, 2014)

I make round 3" soap.  I wrap them in coffee filters and use 2" stickers on the front and back.  The front w/my logo and type of soap, the back w/ingredient list.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 7, 2014)

I use shrink band use an oval label on the front and a square lable with ingredients, contact etc on the back.  I've been thinking of changing to a rectular label on the front but haven't played with it as yet.  Cmzaha, do you use two lablels then?  Just curious.  Thank you!


----------

